
Ask HN: Coaching as my next career at 63? - epalmer
I&#x27;m 61 and have 10 years experience as a scrum coach. I am a development manager and very part time developer for a team of 3 total at a University.<p>I have coached individuals ad-hoc successfully several times with many staying in close contact and thankful for my help. All pro-bono. I mentor high school students in STEM career choices on an ongoing basis also pro-bono.<p>I will have the chance to retire in two years and have been assured that I can find lucrative scrum coaching work as a contractor. But, I don&#x27;t want to be coaching scrum all day.  I would rather be coaching the development of professionals. I have built and sold two small businesses, have been a successful systems integrator and business systems analyst and a bank compliance advisor. So I am not afraid of new things.  I&#x27;m told I have very good interpersonal skills for someone technical.<p>I&#x27;m planning on getting certified in some coaching disciplines like Gallops Strengths Finder (which I love SF) in the next two years.<p>What certifications should I avoid and what might be good to consider? What other advice do you have for me?
======
JSeymourATL
> What certifications should I avoid and what might be good to consider?

Who exactly certifies the certifiers?

Best to be known by doing good work. Here's a great read by Josh Kaufman>
[http://joshkaufman.net/alan-weiss-on-certifications-and-
cons...](http://joshkaufman.net/alan-weiss-on-certifications-and-consulting/)

------
gesman
I think you have a great plan.

I just accepted an offer to move to SF and management is something i have to
pick up pretty quickly (been mostly at engineering / architecting side of
things).

Lots of people will benefit from such coaching instead of learning on a
battlefield.

